# Unable to Login on Reviews



## Eosin the Red (Apr 17, 2002)

Whoever wants to field this one.


I registered on the 14th as "Traditional Fantasy" and posted one review. I went back to do another this evening and I cannot login?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 17, 2002)

Can't login in what way?


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 17, 2002)

I was getting an error stating that the user name was not valid.

Now, I have gotten a 404 x 3 attempts?


----------



## Napftor (Apr 17, 2002)

Eosin is not alone.  I mistakenly posted my problems in the general forum.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 17, 2002)

It seems that someone else maybe having a silmilar problem....HERE


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 18, 2002)

I still can't Login to the reviews section.

I get a 404 error?

I know the password and user name are correct?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 18, 2002)

The username and password boxes are both case-sensitive.  Are you remembering where you did/did not put caps?


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 18, 2002)

Yep, I even looked at the review I did post to make sure.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2002)

I've been trying to replicate the problem, and the only way I can do it is by using a wrong username/password combination.  Are you totally sure your password is correct (including case)?  I really can't find any other occurences of the problem.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 19, 2002)

Morrus,

I am fairly confident about the codes (I use 1-4 codes for everything and I tried them all mx times).

Let's just call it a day. You have alot going on. I will re-register and be done with it. I might ask you to delete my 1 review and let me post it under the new name. 

Is this ok with you?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 19, 2002)

Sounds like a plan!  Make sure you save the review, and post here when you've got it.  Then I'll delete it for you.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 20, 2002)

Ok Morrus delete the review of Prophesies of the Dragon by Traditional Fantasy.

Thank You.


----------

